# Dell Inspiron GPU overclock



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

I am very annoyed at my GPU. It's an Nvidia GeForce GT 525M, which I know isn't very good, but it only allows me to play games on medium settings that require less than half of what I have. (World of Tanks, S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat) Would overclocking some help? I know the risks that come with it, I won't be overclocking much.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Overclocking GPU's give almost No advantage atall, All it does is produce more heat and shorten the life of the hardware. You would get better results buying a new GPU.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

Unfortunately, I do not think I can buy a better GPU for this because the only ones I've seen is this one and Intel HD 3000.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes for a laptop you pretty much have what you have.

I doubt you'll be able to OC it, the drivers are modded for the OEM system and control heat and power usage as well as to function with Intel switchable graphics.

Don't forget with a laptop you do not have the same side bus speeds nor all the PCIe lanes available like a desktop.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Laptops are designed for convenience and ever day computing. To game, with a good experience, you need a PC.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

I discovered something that threw me for a little bit. My computer can't play WoT on high, but it can on Far Cry 2, which takes the same amount of graphics memory. It may just be that I have a crappy internet connection.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

far cry 2 isn't as demanding as it looks. Not sure why you want to play it, I thought it was crap but had nice graphics though.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

You can find out how well your computer can run a game by going to this website and running the java app:

Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I would not say overclocking a gpu gives no benefits what so ever. Overclocking a gtx 460 or even a 560 ti nets results similar to the next card above it. Some cards obviously overclock farther then others and net better results but im afraid a laptop gpu is not such a beast. 

The to limiting factors is the power the chip can receive and the amount of heat it can dissipate, which isn't much. 

If your temps are not bad though you can try a program like msi afterburner. Its a very good program and tends to play on the safe side i.e. not letting you overclock to a damaging level. You would have to check for its stability though and make sure the temps are within spec. I would not recommend this route but just informing you of options you have.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

I downloaded MSI afterburner a while ago and the two things it allows me to adjust are the core clock and the memory clock. The core clock is at 600 MHz and I can drag it up to 722 MHz. The memory clock is at 900 MHz and I can drag that up to 1170 MHz. I looked at the Nvidia control panel and under the 3D settings and under Multi-Display/mixed-GPU acceleration the option was set to Multiple Display Performance Mode. I switched it to single display only as I'm only using my laptop display. Could that be part of the problem?

On another note, on Far Cry 2, I was only able to play on high settings using DirectX 9. When I was using 10 I had to set it down to medium.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

The problem is the weak gpu. Dx 10 enables more features so the gpu must work harder.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

So if I stay primarily on DX9 should I have much of an issue playing games on high quality?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Androidrules said:


> So if I stay primarily on DX9 should I have much of an issue playing games on high quality?


Every game is different, its hard to make that assessment.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

One last question. When I switched the game from DX10 to DX9, it made the game go to a small window from fullscreen. Why is that?


----------

